# Sept. 30th Night Race! CANCELLED due to Rain



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Unfortunately they are saying 70% chance of rain on Saturday thru the night. That along with the cold would not be very pleasant for any of us... 
I can't see asking you all to come out and sit in the COLD AND RAIN.... I am really sorry...... 

I am going to call off the race this year. Mother Nature did not cooperate. 
Please pass this info along to everyone you know. 

Maybe we will have one in the spring or early summer. 

Thanks for all the support. 
Dan


----------

